# what do u think about this used set of auto tools?



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

tape tech
used on clist

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/tls/4463522751.html


----------



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

im looking for my first set. would prefer new, but if this is a good deal, i will buy them. dont care about the value of the 2 bakers.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That's hard to say if it's a good deal without seeing them. If they need fixing, tool parts are expensive.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Considering that you can purchase a new set of machine tools online for around the same price?


----------



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

Field General said:


> Considering that you can purchase a new set of machine tools online for around the same price?


with the mudrunner?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mudee said:


> with the mudrunner?


My MudRunner sits, while my compound tube takes care of what the Runner does, and then some. I don't see a cp tube listed. I'd want (a good) one before I'd want a Runner.

tape tech tools - $3000 (south town) 
36 inch pole
(2) 4 inch pole
(1) 6 foot pole
(1) 4 foot adjustable pole
(1) mud runner
(2) angle head
(1) boozka
(2) tape corner roll
(2) corner bead roller
(2) power assist boxes(10in-12in)
(3) pumps
(1) goose neck for boozka
(1)drill motor with panel
(1) hopper for taping
(1) corner bead hopper
2 baker scaffel with wheels
(3) drywall benches

Looking over the list, at 3,000.00, for myself, I don't know how much of a deal I'd consider it to be. Not when I know how much production I would lose by what's not on that list, and the things I likely wouldn't have much use for, that's on that list. The tools on the list would have to be in nice shape before I'd look too hard at them.

If $ tight, maybe piece something together and put the $ where it can really count. Eg. Maybe Level5 bazooka, pump and their 10" MEGA flat box, especially since 10" will be just a 1st coat. Box your 1st coat '2buck style' and it should give a better 1st coat than you'd get from boxing with any box, if using the traditional methods.

Columbia 12" finishing box and their Hydra extendable box handle - extendable handle will help give you extra push at those times you need it, as well as give you reach.

Columbia corner roller and their 42" compound tube.

Try flushers, instead of angle heads. CanAm flushers, if they're easy enough to get. WestTech Tools could be your best bet for those.

And so on.


----------



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

JustMe said:


> My MudRunner sits, while my compound tube takes care of what the Runner does, and then some. I don't see a cp tube listed. I'd want (a good) one before I'd want a Runner.
> 
> tape tech tools - $3000 (south town)
> 36 inch pole
> ...


you said your mudrunner sits. and ive heard this from many ppl about many tools. is there a classifieds section on this site? i didnt see one... im sure i could piece together a set of decent starter tools from ppl on this site. and why is the mudrunner no better than a corner box or mud tube?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Or you could start with a basic auto tool special, like this one: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Columbia-Box-Combo-Set.html

Upgrade the 10" to a FatBoy - although I've gone to using 8" FatBoy and a Columbia 12" finishing box, as fr8 had suggested trying, instead of the usual 10" and 12". I like it better.
Also upgrade the handle to a Hydra extendable.
You could see where that leaves you, $ wise - if it might make sense.

I don't know how much Wall Tools might be different in pricing for such a basic set: http://www.walltools.com/products/automatic-taping-tools/automatic-taping-tool-sets.html

DWT members get a 10% discount from All-Wall Tools and Wall Tools.


----------



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

and, what if i could pick out the useless stuff on the list and get him down to say, 1800?


----------



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

JustMe said:


> Or you could start with a basic auto tool special, like this one: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Columbia-Box-Combo-Set.html
> 
> Upgrade the 10" to a FatBoy - although I've gone to using 8" FatBoy and a Columbia 12" finishing box, as fr8 had suggested trying, instead of the usual 10" and 12". I like it better.
> Also upgrade the handle to a Hydra extendable.
> ...


i didnt know that about the discount. thats cool. i really want an auto taper though. i consider myself to be reasonably good and fast, but not at bedding tape. and i dont like using banjos. for many reasons, but the main being too much touching the muddy tape. i know, part of the job. but id rather buy a nice zook for 1400


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Or you could start with a basic auto tool special, like this one: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Columbia-Box-Combo-Set.html
> 
> Upgrade the 10" to a FatBoy - although I've gone to using 8" FatBoy and a Columbia 12" finishing box, as fr8 had suggested trying, instead of the usual 10" and 12". I like it better.
> Also upgrade the handle to a Hydra extendable.
> You could see where that leaves you, $ wise - if it might make sense.


 I upgraded the set and got ~1,250.00, using the DWT 10% discount. There's no difference in price if you upgrade to an 8" or 10" FatBoy.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mudee said:


> you said your mudrunner sits. and ive heard this from many ppl about many tools. is there a classifieds section on this site? i didnt see one... im sure i could piece together a set of decent starter tools from ppl on this site. and why is the mudrunner no better than a corner box or mud tube?


Try typing 'mudrunner' in the upper right hand search box on your screen and you'll read what's said.

Then try 'compound tube' &/or 'cp tube'.

No classifieds.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mudee said:


> but id rather buy a nice zook for 1400


If you want to stay in your 3,000.00, a Level5 could be the best answer, for at least now(?) You'll still need other handles, applicator heads, .... . But your choice. Some here tried one and said they ran fine enough.

Just over 700.00 with DWT discount. Some comments on them at the bottom of this page: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Automatic-Tapers/Level5-Automatic-Drywall-Taper.html


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mudee said:


> and, what if i could pick out the useless stuff on the list and get him down to say, 1800?


Auto tools are about Production. Unless it was in nice shape, I don't know all of what I'd really care to keep off that list, when compared to what else is out there that one can buy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I bet you could piece together a wore out set of tools for about the same price as the Level5.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

mudee said:


> you said your mudrunner sits. and ive heard this from many ppl about many tools. is there a classifieds section on this site? i didnt see one... im sure i could piece together a set of decent starter tools from ppl on this site. and why is the mudrunner no better than a corner box or mud tube?


mudrunner=more cleaning 

but as a guy who has run the corner box for years I will say the mudrunner was the best upgrade

mudrunner is like a corner box with power assist :yes:


----------



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

the hardened by columbia set is about 3 grand if i upgrade the 10 inch to a fat boy. and if i get 10 percent off, its only 2700. sounds like a steal to me


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

JustMe said:


> My MudRunner sits, while my compound tube takes care of what the Runner does, and then some. I don't see a cp tube listed. I'd want (a good) one before I'd want a Runner.
> 
> tape tech tools - $3000 (south town)
> 36 inch pole
> ...


what is the 2buck style of 1rst coating? any vids?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

spacklinfool said:


> what is the 2buck style of 1rst coating? any vids?


No vids that I know of. 2buck posted 3-4 times about how he does it. How it goes:

Do your 1st box coat by running it without boxing it again right after, or wiping it down with a knife right after. The 2nd boxing gets delayed for 15+ minutes. Just keep going boxing your 1st coat on.

Don't worry about any imperfections in the 1st box coat - hitchhikers, partially filled areas, ..... - those will get fixed when you come back again 15+ minutes later, when you go over them again with the box.

Waiting that time will let the 1st box coat shrink back some, and the 2nd run will fill in gaps. You'll have a smoother to smooth finish once it dries. Easy to finish with your final box coat, fewer defects.

I used to box with a 3 setting on 1st coat. Now I'll run on a 4, as I don't need so much fill with the 1st coat. I can keep the blade flatter, because of allowing more shrinking back to happen before I run over the areas again with the box.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

This may have more to do with what mud you coat with. We dbl run them, and the next day for skim, they take very little mud. We've had seams that were ready to paint after the first coat, not often, but here and there.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

fr8train said:


> We've had seams that were ready to paint after the first coat, not often, but here and there.


I've done that at times, using 2buck's method, to play catch up when an area got behind. Eg. Sometimes there'd be too much board against a wall to tape out an area, or a small wall section might not have been built yet, because something prevented the boarders from doing it (commercial work). I'd tape the area once it was ready, let it dry or dry as much as I could - where FibaFuse comes in especially handy - then I'd go right to 12"ing it, using a 3 or 4 setting, and then after a 3 (or at times 2 in some spots) setting, instead of my usual 4 & 4 with 10" and 12" (which is now 8" and 12"). I'd let that dry back as long as I could - that could be an hour or 2 - then run the 12" on it again. There might be a few defects I normally wouldn't have - eg. a few small pock marks/fish eyes in the odd spot that took more mud for fill - but I'd catch those during check out.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, such things I've mentioned before. More saying it for the new guys. And for the ones whose memory doesn't go back that far.


----------

